# 63075 with a 22551???



## lodawnyoung (Aug 24, 2012)

I have seen many articles about not billing a 63075 with a 22554, but I can't find anything about billing it with a 22551. The office I just took over billing for has been billing these two codes together since the 22551 came out. What I have read about it is that the 22551 includes the 63075 (discectomy), but I need some evidence to bring to my doctors because they are going to take a huge RVU hit if it is indeed included. I would really appreciate some clarification on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## specialtycoder (Sep 4, 2012)

*ACDF surgery*

lodawnyoung, you are correct. CPT 22551, the code for Anterior Cervical Discectomy and Fusion, does include the discectomy (63075 if done alone) as well as the fusion (22554 if done alone).  So you cannot bill 22551 and 63075 together if done at the same level/interspace.  It seems that physicians are having a difficult time processing this code change which has been in effect since January 1, 2011.


----------

